# [Video] How I do my U perm



## yurivish (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm not that fast at most things, but my current specialty is the counterclockwise U perm.

It's the same alg as Erik uses, but with different execution. The annoying thing about holding it my way is that I can't do U' turns without regripping, so when I do a clockwise U perm I end up cycling the pieces twice counterclockwise, which is noticeably slower; I can get high 1.xes on clockwise U perms.






I don't have Stackmat so I can't time those three attempts there, but I'm pretty sure they were all comfortably sub-1. I can get sub-1 pretty easily, and my best is .80. 

I hope this helps/converts someone with/to the MU U perms!

Edit: Tip - Do the M2 U M as one motion, and the U2 M' U M2 as another. That should get you to around 1.2. At some point, I realized I had a pause between the two phases, and trying to remove it is what brought me down to below 1.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow. Those are fast.


----------



## Fobo911 (Oct 20, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> Wow. Those are fast.



I second that.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 20, 2008)

fast but i think it is around 1.02sec. get a stackmat.


----------

